# Stahls� TV Offers Video On Saving Time And Costs For Home T-Shirt Businesses



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ TV Offers Video On Saving Time And Costs For Home T-Shirt Businesses*

Time is one of the most valuable resources any business has. This is particularly the case in a home T-shirt business, where a limited staff must wear many hats. Every minute spent on one task is at the expense of another. 

A new video from Stahls’ TV offers ways to save time and reduce costs throughout your operation. The recording of a recent live class presents tips and tools for working smarter, from shop layout to creating artwork, decorating and selling products. You’ll also get practical advice and find out about approaches and resources for saving time and money while doing pricing, bookkeeping and marketing.

The session explores time-savers from equipment, techniques and materials to outsourcing options, with a focus on finding your strengths as a business and leveraging them effectively. You’ll not only find out about equipment features, but also how to factor potential ROI into an upgrade. 

In addition to seeing demonstrations of production time-savers, you’ll get real-life time/cost comparisons of decorating processes. The class also provides tips for using pricing calculators, catalogs and other online resources to figure costs and develop sound pricing. 

You’ll further learn about how to save time and cut costs using fund-raising programs, third-party websites and brand ambassadors to sell. And you’ll be introduced to resources that can help you use online marketing options more efficiently, cost-effectively and successfully. 
Check out “Can You Say Opportunity Costs? Time Savers for Your Home T-Shirt Business” at https://goo.gl/Ekbqd8 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

